# A Possibility



## JP-Clyde (Apr 25, 2016)

Do you think it's possible to get a collapsed lung from a hanging suicide? Attempted hanging suicide. Like perhaps a drop down one.

edit-

I tried to ask this on Google and found nothing


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 25, 2016)

I would think not. It most likely would cause asphyxiation or a broken neck, depending on exactly how it was done. 

Try Googling "collapsed lung". 



> A collapsed lung or pneumothorax refers to a condition in which the space between the wall of the chest cavity and the lung itself fills with air, causing all or a portion of the lung to collapse. Air usually enters this space, called the pleural space, through an injury to the chest wall or a hole in the lung.


----------



## JP-Clyde (Apr 25, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> I would think not. It most likely would cause asphyxiation or a broken neck, depending on exactly how it was done.
> 
> Try Googling "collapsed lung".



I was considering that, it says that injuries to the spine are rare, but possible. I was more considering when trying to attempt it, he done fucked up a couple ribs or what not


----------



## Sonata (Apr 25, 2016)

JP-Clyde said:


> I was considering that, it says that injuries to the spine are rare, but possible. I was more considering when trying to attempt it, he done fucked up a couple ribs or what not



Hanging from a drop will cause a broken neck and a fractured  spinal cord.  Death.  It will not cause damage to "a couple of ribs" or a collapsed lung.


----------



## JP-Clyde (Apr 25, 2016)

Sonata said:


> Hanging from a drop will cause a broken neck and a fractured  spinal cord.  Death.  It will not cause damage to "a couple of ribs" or a collapsed lung.



But I wasn't say he fell onto his head now did I nor did I state that he actually dropped from his neck. Now did I? I am trying to figure a way to have him completely fucked up in general


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 25, 2016)

I imagine if he was hanging near a wall or something solid, maybe he could break his ribs that way, or if the rope broke he could break his ribs, and thus, puncture his lung, from the fall


----------



## LeeC (Apr 25, 2016)

JP-Clyde said:


> But I wasn't say he fell onto his head now did I nor did I state that he actually dropped from his neck. Now did I? I am trying to figure a way to have him completely fucked up in general


Well then, have him secure his rope to something several stories high, then when he jumps the rope breaks and he crashes down onto concrete. The height he falls from would determine how messed up he is, and whether he lives or dies.


----------



## JP-Clyde (Apr 25, 2016)

LeeC said:


> Well then, have him secure his rope to something several stories high, then when he jumps the rope breaks and he crashes down onto concrete. The height he falls from would determine how messed up he is, and whether he lives or dies.




Thanks. All I was asking for was a possibility to just botch it and break something else other than his neck.


----------



## Blade (Apr 25, 2016)

JP-Clyde said:


> Thanks. All I was asking for was a possibility to just botch it and break something else other than his neck.



I think as a primary situation the actual force is applied to the front of the throat directly and to the spine/spinal cord attempting to cope with the drop and sudden arrest of the body mass. I would assume further bodily injuries would be dependent on 'other features of the situation'.:-k



LeeC said:


> Well then, have him secure his rope to something several stories high, then when he jumps the rope breaks and he crashes down onto concrete. The height he falls from would determine how messed up he is, and whether he lives or dies.



This works for me. :eagerness: I think you have to take the subject out of the basic hanging motif. :thumbr:


----------



## JP-Clyde (Apr 25, 2016)

Blade said:


> I think as a primary situation the actual force is applied to the front of the throat directly and to the spine/spinal cord attempting to cope with the drop and sudden arrest of the body mass. I would assume further bodily injuries would be dependent on 'other features of the situation'.:-k
> 
> 
> 
> This works for me. :eagerness: I think you have to take the subject out of the basic hanging motif. :thumbr:



Well I took into account the other suggestion and have this,

attempted to hang himself from his balcony on the 3rd floor of an 8 floor apartment building

Instead he slipped from the guard rail while trying to tie the rope


----------



## Blade (Apr 25, 2016)

JP-Clyde said:


> attempted to hang himself from his balcony on the 3rd floor of an 8 floor apartment building
> 
> Instead he slipped from the guard rail while trying to tie the rope



:eagerness: 3rd floor would be excellent as it would not likely be fatal but could produce a wide variety of possible injuries. I think the actual hanging really does have rather strict limitations.:-k


----------



## JP-Clyde (Apr 25, 2016)

Blade said:


> :eagerness: 3rd floor would be excellent as it would not likely be fatal but could produce a wide variety of possible injuries. I think the actual hanging really does have rather strict limitations.:-k



I worded it weird. I didn't mean that he actually was hanging himself. He was attempting to do so, and instead ending up botching it up and getting injured in a completely different way


----------

